# Lund Livewells



## DFR (Sep 8, 2000)

I have a 2000 Lund MR Pike that has been driving me nuts. For a short time the livewells were blowing fuses and now that problem has stopped. However, a new one has arrived . I now can only get the front livewell to work if the back one is running. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I am not familiar with Mr.Pikes, but it sounds to me like you probably have some chafing in the wiring harness. Examine the harness, paying special attention to the motor leads, and where it passes through bulkheads and around gussets. When you were blowing fuses all the time, the hots were probably shorting to the hull somewhere. Now things have moved around a bit, and the short is going to be intermittent.
As far as having to run one pump to get the other one to run, look at the chair connectors on the back of the switch to rear livewell, did the line side of the front livewell switch somehow make it's way to the load side of the rear livewell?


----------



## 1sh0t (Oct 14, 2001)

when you say that you can only get the front one to work when the back one is running, can you explain. like when the back one is on the front one runs? just wondering.






 
Dan


----------



## DFR (Sep 8, 2000)

Thanks for the tips, ESOX- I have already checked out the harness from end to end.
That was done when the fuse problem was occurring. My thoughts are now that the system has a timer on it that cycles the wells. When both wells are used, this timer powers them both at the same time. My thinking is that the timer is somehow blocking power unless both wells are on.
I would appreciate your thoughts.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Did you always have to run both livewells at once? Did you ever notice the livewells cycling ? Does either livewell switch have a "recirculate" position? (More common on the front one).


----------



## DFR (Sep 8, 2000)

The Mr Pike model is the same hull as the Pro V without all the bellsw and whistles. The one thing it does have is the Lund Prolong livewells. the two wells are independant from each other both with separate fill and recirc capabilities. They worked fine at first. I could use either one independently. Now, the front well only has power if the back one is on. That is why I thought it might be a problem with the recirc timer as I believe the one timer works both wells.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Hmmm, I haven't got a clue. If the front livewell switch has power on the line side without the rear livewell operation, try bypassing the timer and see if the livewell operates normally.


----------



## DFR (Sep 8, 2000)

I started this out by saying that it's 
driving me nuts, now you know why!


----------



## catfishhoge (Mar 16, 2001)

DFR,

I have a Pro V Deluxe and can try to explain how my well's work. I have one three position switch on my console that fills and circulates fresh water in both well's, to control which well, you open or close the inlet nosel of the well. You have manual, which is a constant run, off and automatic which is three minutes on, ten minutes off. That is used when you are "On the water". 

Now there are two more switches located under my throttle/gear selector that control aerater's. One for each well. They have seperate nosel's from the fresh water circulaters and are on or off for each well. These are used for off water situation's such as tournies or going home with a boat load of fish.

So in conclusion, my aerater's are a seperate system from my fresh water fill and circulater's and each well has two nosel's.

I hope this helps you to understand your system!


----------

